# Puppy mills news...



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

I was horrified to hear they stab their throats to stop them from starving!! I am soooo angry!!!!!!! :frusty: How can they be so... :frusty:





''Iowa 3'rd number of puppy mills 2nd in most sold!''

I wonder if happy trails havanese is legit since so many people have bought from her. Has anyone visited her home to make sure it isn't a puppy mill or kennel or backyard breeder? 





http://www.denverpost.com/commented/ci_17116172?source=commented-news

''Mired pet-store owner surrenders breeding license after outcry over animal deaths
By Jessica Fender
The Denver Post
Posted: 01/17/2011 01:00:00 AM MST
Updated: 01/17/2011 10:24:16 AM MST

The owner of a Kansas puppy breeding operation where 1,200 dogs were killed last month, causing national outcry and protests at his Denver pet store, has voluntarily surrendered his license to breed dogs, the U.S. Department of Agriculture told 9News.

An outbreak of distemper at Jeff Fortin's Oberlin, Kan., facility - Beaver Creek Kennels - prevented him from selling hundreds of puppies. Because of the disease outbreak, the dogs could not be given to shelters. So the decision was made to put them to death.

At one point, Fortin had three pet stores in Colorado. Only his North Washington Street Kennel remains open.

Organizers say protesters still plan a vigil at that store this Saturday.

Activists set up an online petition dubbed "1,200 Dogs Dead, Tell Us Your Jeff Fortin Story," calling for revocation of Fortin's license and a Kansas attorney general investigation.

The effort as of Sunday evening had 206 signatures.

"Please see that he gets the punishment he deserves," one woman wrote on the petition website.

Another woman from Tennessee wrote, "This is crazy. These people need to be treated the same way those puppies were treated."

Colorado's agriculture department said in December that Fortin's north-Denver shop was in compliance with the state's Pet Animal Care Facilities Act.

Fortin-linked stores in Greeley and Longmont were closed in 2008.

At the Pet Spot in Longmont, authorities found 13 small puppies in a 2-foot-by-4-foot container, among other concerning conditions.

Fortin was issued a summons based on 34 counts of suspected animal cruelty. He denies responsibility for any mistreatment.

The Associated Press has reported that USDA inspection reports show violations for failing to keep adequate records, failing to adequately treat animals with health issues and allowing trash near large dog enclosures at Fortin's kennels in the past three years.

He was fined $8,795 in February 2006 for facility violations and was issued a warning letter last March for facility violations and denying access to inspectors.''


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Many of the puppy mills ie., Commercial breeding facilities do not breed only 2x a year the goal is at least 3x they use hormones to achieve the heat, I've always wondered why no one talks about this. These dogs truely have no rest. Some back yard breeders do this also. After all it is not a crime.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

One of my current Havanese fosters comes from a mill in Minnesota that has 1,600 dogs!!! It horrifies me beyond words...

My other foster comes from a small mill in Ohio and was a breeder for 5 years. She is so traumatized. Just getting her to come out of her crate is a huge accomplishment. I guess for her it doesn't matter how big the mill was, it doesn't change her experience.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Those videos were beyond upsetting. It is truly disgusting. I can't believe they treat animals that way. So so sad.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This subject is so upsetting to me. I can't even watch the videos anymore. The lives of those poor animals is so devastating. That's what most people don't get when they go into a store a buy a puppy. It breaks my heart.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

pjewel said:


> This subject is so upsetting to me. I can't even watch the videos anymore. The lives of those poor animals is so devastating. That's what most people don't get when they go into a store a buy a puppy. It breaks my heart.


I just can't watch either. It makes me so ill. This site bothers me as well. http://www.affordablepup.com/ Why can't we stop this?!?!?!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

These videos are so upsetting. I feel so bad for those dogs and could not get through the first video. I wish they taught us in elementary school all about puppy mills so it would stop people from buying dogs in pet shops.


----------



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

*What can we do to help..*

http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/puppy_mills/tips/what_you_can_do_stop_puppy_mills.html

''What You Can Do to Stop Puppy Mills

Help stop the cycle of cruelty

The Humane Society of the United States

Dog puppy mill rescue puppy close

Michelle Riley/The HSUS
Check out this list of things you can do to help stop puppy mills:

Get an education

Whether you're thinking about getting a dog, want to educate others about puppy mills or just want to learn more, check out FAQs about puppy mills and puppy buying tips.

Kids and teens: help stop puppy mills with A Cause for Paws.
Go online

Stop puppy mills by visiting our pages on Facebook and MySpace. 
Help make your local pet store "puppy friendly"

The Puppy Friendly Pet Stores initiative asks dog lovers everywhere to work with their local pet stores to encourage them to develop and implement "puppy friendly" policies by refusing to sell puppies in their store and supporting homeless pet adoptions instead. Stores that already do not sell puppies can sign up to show that they are taking a stand against puppy mills and to "make official" their policy of not selling puppies. Learn more here » 
Be an advocate

There are many things you can do to help dogs in puppy mills. "An Advocate's Guide to Stopping Puppy Mills" is a good place to start with many ideas that can propel you into action. "A Guide to Using Local Ordinances to Combat Puppy Mills" is designed to help you work for the passage of local laws in your own community that will improve the lives of dogs in puppy mills.

Download "An Advocate's Guide to Stopping Puppy Mills" »
Download "A Guide to Using Local Ordinances to Combat Puppy Mills" »

Or, you may order the more extensive kit that includes the guide as well as everything you'll need to start spreading the word about puppy mills in your community, including printed materials, letter templates, tips for developing legislation and activity ideas. The kit is designed to help you discuss the puppy mill issue accurately and intelligently, whether speaking to friends and family or the local media: $3 each. Download the order form »
Lobby for better laws

Contact your federal and state legislators and let them know that you're concerned about the inhumane treatment of dogs in puppy mills and want the puppy mill issue to be a priority for Congress. Ask them to expand the reach of the Animal Welfare Act to include kennels that sell large numbers of puppies directly to the public.
Get "Stop Puppy Mills" stuff

Spread the word about puppy mills wherever you go with stickers, T-shirts, bookmarks, dog collars, and flyers, or download a banner or badge for your website or blog »
Speak up

Writing a letter to the editor of your local newspaper is a great way to get the word out about puppy mills in your community. Write your own version-a short, polite letter is most effective-or download a Microsoft Word version of the template that you can alter.
Furnish your vet with flyers

Download and print these flyers and bring them to your veterinarian or groomer's office: "Getting a Puppy?" and "How to Find a Good Dog Breeder" are designed to help potential pet owners avoid puppy mills.
Donate

Help The HSUS in our ongoing campaign to stop puppy mills. Please make a donation today.''




 Day one of puppy mill rescue poor puppies!





Bless them for helping! : ) This made me cry bless these people for helping!!


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

This is so heartbreaking  My kids watched with me and could not believe how cruel some people could be. I just shared some of the links to my facebook.


----------



## havahop (Jul 24, 2010)

My heart just breaks for these sweet little guys. How can people do this. These are great dogs that once free are amazingly friendly and trusting of people. Thank you to all who help rescue these sweeties, to those who provide the medical care needed, and to those who foster these guys and help them adjust to a new good life. A special THANK YOU for all those who have adopted a puppy mill rescue and giving them a wonderful life. Thanks


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

pjewel said:


> This subject is so upsetting to me. I can't even watch the videos anymore. The lives of those poor animals is so devastating. That's what most people don't get when they go into a store a buy a puppy. It breaks my heart.


Me too Geri. The visual never leaves me. Terror. Those people should have to spend their lives in cages being bred or be a product of careless, haphazzard breeding. 
Please do not support puppy mills by buying from pet stores or mills!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I know some of you are aware, but all three of my dogs (two Havanese and one deaf terrier) are rescues. Two of them came from unfortunate situations, but nothing tragic.

My "baby" Tango is a different story. When I got her, she had been removed from a severe situation. She was a breeding bitch from a backyard breeder. When I brought her home, she was one big mat. She had to be shaved down to the skin. I set her in grass the first time...she cowered down and her tail went between her legs. I don't think she had ever seen grass, and had never been in an area as large as my bedroom, much my back yard.

The sound of a door closing would send her running in terror. She was afraid of everything.

I've had her 6 years now, and we're still learning new things. Her first puppy dream ever was a little over a year ago. Last week, for the first time in her life, I was able to interest her in a rawhide (from the vet...I don't know what they're really called, but they look like rawhide chews so that's what I call them). She has always refused them - I don't think she realized what they are for.

This girl is 11 years old and has never played with a toy. She is afraid of them. ALL of them. She's so loving, so caring, and has come SO FAR in the time we've had together. But even still, she may never completely outgrow her scars. This little girl is so precious to me. 

My views on breeding are probably different than many others here, so I won't go into that. But the cruelty of people seems to know no bounds. And that last video made me cry.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Bless you for giving Tango a loving home! xxoox


----------



## havahop (Jul 24, 2010)

kudo2u, what an amazing story. Tango found the right home it seems with your unlimited patience and understanding of her background. I had a foster very much like Tango a few years ago and he's an incredible little guy now. It's fun to watch them explore their "firsts". What an inspiration you are to other families who are dealing with a shy or fearful dog.


----------

